# Where do I get a DirecTivo?



## mlavia (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got Directv (new customer) and I do NOT like their DVR that they provide now. Is there any way to find a Direct TV receiver with Tivo anymore?

I would love to get one.


THANKS!


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

mlavia said:


> I just got Directv (new customer) and I do NOT like their DVR that they provide now. Is there any way to find a Direct TV receiver with Tivo anymore?
> 
> I would love to get one.
> 
> THANKS!


You can't get them at retail anymore. Try Ebay, Craigslist, classifieds.


----------



## mlavia (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks!

Will any of them work with Directv? Do you recommend any?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

mlavia said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Will any of them work with Directv? Do you recommend any?


Actually you can buy a brand new DirecTiVo (R10) from Weaknees.com a forum sponsor shown in an ad at the top of this page.

PTVupgrade which is also a forum sponsor sells a DirecTiVo model, which is a Phillips DSR704 that comes without a hard drive, although they will sell the software to install your own hard drive.

I would recommend that you purchase a DirecTiVo from either of these two places before going to eBay or any of the other places as recommended above.


----------



## Terry K (Jul 11, 2006)

And a ton of Wal-mart stores in missouri have R10 units still...saw no less than half a dozen at one of the 8 super wallys in my area.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Terry K said:


> And a ton of Wal-mart stores in missouri have R10 units still...saw no less than half a dozen at one of the 8 super wallys in my area.


I guess the Wal-Mart people in Missouri overstocked, because most retailers haven't had the R10 for almost six months.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Also check http://stores.ebay.com/WWW-MINIDISHES-TV


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

Keep in mind that the features of the DirecTV Tivo are different than the features of a Standalone Tivo. With a DirecTV Tivo, you do not get features such as Multi-room viewing, Home Media Option, or TivoToGo. You do get the UI, wishlist, suggestions, etc that Tivo offers.

If you want Tivo for the other special features, many of them can be added through hacking (the features are in the software, but not turned on). Obviously, those features on a hacked box would not be supported by D*. If you do want to hack a Tivo to enable the features, you can get any Series 2 DirecTV Tivo (the ones with USB ports) EXCEPT for the R10, as there are improved anti-hacking measures on that box.


----------



## mlavia (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, the reason I wanted the Directv Dual Tuner with Tivo is so I can record two shows at the same time.

I understand that this cannot be done with the standalone dual tuner Tivo box? Am I correct?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>Am I correct?

No

As long as you have 2 distinct feed wires to the DirecTivo from your LNB or MultiSwitch, you may recorde 2 programs at the same time AND watch a previously recorded program at that same time

>standalone dual tuner Tivo 

Oops... didn't see that you were comparing Apples to Squash

My comments re:2 programs are for the DirecTivo, not a standalone unit


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

mlavia said:


> Well, the reason I wanted the Directv Dual Tuner with Tivo is so I can record two shows at the same time.
> 
> I understand that this cannot be done with the standalone dual tuner Tivo box? Am I correct?


Correct. Read the fine print at the bottom of Tivo's page on the Dual-Tuner Tivo recorder:

_...Does not support recording from two digital cable or satellite channels at once. _

Anyway, it would be a pain to have subscribed two non-DVR DirecTV receivers to use with such a box - you are much better off (cost and complexity-wise) getting a used/refurb/new Series 2 DTivo.

As pointed out above, you need two RG6 coax feeds from the LNB or multiswitch to a dual-tuner DirecTV DVR to record both channels at once - a 'splitter' is fine for cable TV, but won't work for satellite as the satellite receiver has to send a control voltage back up the cable to select odd/even transponders... a fight could result if one tuner wants 'even' and the other tuner wants 'odd'. See the LNB/multiswitch FAQ for more details.


----------



## mlavia (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info. When DirecTV installed their Dual Tuner PVR, they gave me a splitter for that to work. so I have everything, but the dual tuner DTivo. So I will grab one.


----------



## homerun500 (Apr 12, 2002)

I just bought and installed a Hughes DirecTivo from a seller on Ebay named tivoitcom. (I can't post a URL because I haven't posted enough to this board.)

It seems to work fine.

-David


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

Do not buy an R10 unit from Ebay or anywhere else for that matter
check out weaknees.com's ad...I just got 2 Philips DSR7000's without drives
I setup 2 new 300gig drives for them and now have all the standard features of a Stand Alone
and some even they do not have.
total cost was about $550 including all networking gear and software
get the LB48 iso and a 6.2 image iso from ptvupgrade and follow the "zipper" threads

the R10 can't be modified in this manner( I know...I have one...wanna buy it??)
R10's need a hardware mod first to do all the upgrades I mentioned
I now have MRV, HMO, TWP and all kinds of other goodies I can't discuss here


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> I guess the Wal-Mart people in Missouri overstocked, because most retailers haven't had the R10 for almost six months.


If anyone cares, I checked the Cary, NC Walmart and they had three R10's on the shelf. So it looks as though you may be able to find new R10's at Walmart.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>find new R10's at Walmart

Do you happen to remember the price?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I just recently got DirecTV and already had 3 series 2 tivo's, so I just hooked them all up and using MRV I get 3 tuners, which is 1 more than I actually need.

2 of the Tivo's are upgraded to 250 gig hd's so I'll stick w/ them.

Just so the OP knows, regular S2's work just fine w/ DirecTV


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm still seeing DIRECTV/HDTV/TiVo(HR10-250) units at bestbuy stores.


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

beanpoppa said:


> If you do want to hack a Tivo to enable the features, you can get any Series 2 DirecTV Tivo (the ones with USB ports) EXCEPT for the R10, as there are improved anti-hacking measures on that box.


Pardon my ignorance but I thought the Series 2 DirecTV Tivos (Hughes HDVR-2 or an SD-DVR40) *WERE * considered part of the R10 family.

What exactly does R10 represent? Is it like how automakers might have different models but group them into a class (eg BMW E46 class) because they have similary body types and production lines???


----------



## Terry K (Jul 11, 2006)

John T Smith said:


> >find new R10's at Walmart
> 
> Do you happen to remember the price?


98.74 is the price here in Missouri.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Doomster said:


> Pardon my ignorance but I thought the Series 2 DirecTV Tivos (Hughes HDVR-2 or an SD-DVR40) *WERE * considered part of the R10 family.
> 
> What exactly does R10 represent? Is it like how automakers might have different models but group them into a class (eg BMW E46 class) because they have similary body types and production lines???


The R10 is what some people call a series 2.5. It has a different motherboard design and is harder to hack than a older series 2. The R10 requires some soldering to hack the unit.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Series 2 DirecTivos are the "family", R10 is a family member, with the above noted limitation - difficult to enhance the software without a hardware modification. All of the non-R10 S2 units had the same basic innards; the only differences were the hard drive size and the front panel design and branding.

A list of the Series 2 DirecTivo family members: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4263946&&#post4263946


----------



## Ingavar (Jan 5, 2004)

Didn't have any problems.


----------



## Vroomfondel (Jul 10, 2006)

Some of you are assuming that the OP WANTS to hack his box!

Most people, despite what it looks like on this forum, do not hack their boxes, so it makes no difference whether they have an R10 or not.

To the OP: If you just want a vanilla DirecTV receiver with TiVo, then go ahead and don't worry about the model - as long as it meets your requirements in respect of drive space (that is still upgradeable whichever model you have).


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

John T Smith said:


> >find new R10's at Walmart
> 
> Do you happen to remember the price?


Sorry, I didn't check the price.


----------



## pagoatboy (Jun 1, 2004)

mlavia you got mail! sent PM.


----------



## pkincy (Sep 23, 2006)

If it were me wanting a DirectV Tivo I would walk my neighborhood asking around with the people that have a DirecTV dish visible.

I must have 5 boxes and 3 Tivo DVRs for DirectV sitting around.

Now I am presuming that you want a SD capable box. Mine are in storage since I have gone to a couple of the HD tivos.

And I would bet that there are a large number of HD DirectV Tivos available as people follow Tivo over to the cable platform.

I would guess that would be true in darned near any neighborhood. I don't have the time or the inclination to sell them particulalry on Ebay, but would happily give them away to a neighbor.

Good Luck,

Perry


----------



## Ingavar (Jan 5, 2004)

Where do you live? I might need one of those.


----------



## avburns (Jun 26, 2005)

>find new R10's at Walmart

Based on some of the comments on this thread, I decided to hit the local Walmarts and see if any had any available R10's (helping me avoid paying $174 for a refurbished unit from Weaknees and/or going the Ebay route). The first Walmart I visited I saw an R10 box and grabbed it thinking it was the last one. The box was empty, so I was wondering if I was going to have to buy the dispaly model or something. The Walmart associate told me they kept the actual units in back (I didn't ask how many were actually in back for fear of jinxing the situation and because I was so stunned/overjoyed they actually had some in stock). After waiting for her to call for a stockperson, get ignored, then have to retrieve the unit herself, I got me a new R10 for $98.74. I activated it and asked the access card person to make sure it was owned and NOT leased (advice I got from this Forum).

This is my sixth DTivo and I wanted to take a moment and thank this Forum and its participants for giving me the advice and info to save about $75 dollars (what I paid versus what I planned on paying to Weaknees) and get a 70 hour unit versus a 35 hour model (I'm not much of a hacker, so stock capacity is more important to me at this stage than hackability). I also wanted to suggest to those still looking for R10's to check their local Walmarts. No guarantees, but DrEvil, Terry K and myself can't be the only ones with R10-carrying Walmarts.


----------



## Rocko62580 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for your advice! I just ran out to my local Walmart too, and got the last R-10 on the shelf! I don't know if I am going to go with direct TV, or stick with cable, but I can always sell this on E-bay later! Does anyone have a preference between analog cable with a Series 2 Tivo, or DirectTivo?


----------



## nitsudima (Jan 9, 2004)

Rocko62580 said:


> Does anyone have a preference between analog cable with a Series 2 Tivo, or DirectTivo?


The SA Tivos have lots of cool features such as multi-room viewing, Tivo-to-go, web schedule, etc. However, personally I find the dual tuners of the DTivos worth the somewhat limited bells and whistles. And if you want most of the SA features, you can get an older Series 2 DTivo and hack it. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

The only thing I can't do with a hacked DTivo that a SA Tivo can do is web scheduling. There may even be a way to do that, but I haven't found that feature necessary.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Here's the way I was able (using TWP). There are other ways. Not exactly the same as for SA users but works great.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Dkerr24 said:


> The only thing I can't do with a hacked DTivo that a SA Tivo can do is web scheduling. There may even be a way to do that, but I haven't found that feature necessary.


I've got it... can securely access any of my 4 enhanced DTivos from the web (via an Apache server on Linux running on an old PC).

Here is an new remote access service that is in test: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312804


----------



## Vin (Jun 13, 2003)

Rocko62580 said:


> Thanks for your advice! I just ran out to my local Walmart too, and got the last R-10 on the shelf! I don't know if I am going to go with direct TV, or stick with cable, but I can always sell this on E-bay later! Does anyone have a preference between analog cable with a Series 2 Tivo, or DirectTivo?


Another place to check is CompUSA....I got one last weekend to replace my Philips DSR-7000 that died after almost 3 years.

I bought the last R10 they had which was the display unit but they sold it to me for $50. It didn't have an access card which turned out to be a good thing.....D* just transferred my Philips card over to work with the R10 which resulted in the R10 being considered owned (like my other 4 receivers/DVRs) instead of leased.


----------



## hallibee (Sep 29, 2006)

Just bought an R10 tonight at Wal Mart in Vernon Hills (NW suburb of Chicago) for $98. One more left on the shelf.


----------



## bruce316 (Nov 2, 2003)

Never thought I would still be able to find an R10 in a local store. I almost purchased one on Ebay but based on what I read here I went to three Walmart's today and found two R10's at the store in Republic, MO. Still one left there if anybody's interested.


----------



## tjg001 (Oct 15, 2006)

Today, I bought two from a Wal-Mart in Houston for $98 (sorry, it was the last ones).


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

I jusst piced up my second SD unit (also have a 10-250) on Craigslist for $25.


----------



## joelq (Oct 9, 2006)

I went to a local Walmart to see if they had any R10s left, and I couldn't even find any DirecTV equipment. Of the stores that still have some left, where are products displayed? In the TV/VCR section?


----------



## bruce316 (Nov 2, 2003)

Some Walmarts do not carry Directv equipment-mainly just the larger stores. They will be in the television department if the store carries them.


----------



## shopstomuch (Jun 30, 2006)

I am just wanting a Directv Tivo unit.. I know zilch about hacking and would be afraid to try for screwing something up. I got this yucky POS R15 DVR which is awful.


----------

